# John Deere X series Special Editions



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Went to the JD dealer today to pick up my New hood for MY X485. Picked up some literature on the JD X485,X585 and X595. All models come with a Brushguard,front fenders,Deluxe High back seat with fully adjustable arm rests,Lumbar adjustment for lower back and seat angles forward and back and the seat has fully adjustable seat suspension and dial in weight All three tractors also come with (HDAP) Heavy-Duty all-purpose tires the rimes have green pin striping in them also the rimes give the look of old steel rimed tractors. I would not mined having this seat put on MY X485 looks rather comfortable.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Can't wait to see one at my dealer! Sounds nice!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Has anybody come across any pics yet? The X595 is the Cadillac of GT's, with a Caddy price I might add. :money:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The X595 is a real nice GT but for what you pay for it you can buy a 2210 and have money left over, not to mention that you will have a much more capable tractor.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: from a 2210 owner.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would go for the 2210
:ditto:


----------

